# Reheating sous vide style



## lovelife (Jan 29, 2016)

Sunday I am taking care of my nephews birthday and am making pulled pork sandwiches with cole slaw. I am making potato salad and baked beans as a side. There will be a couple people that don't eat pork and am making tri tip sandwiches for them. I will be smoking my tri tip.

I have a couple questions:
 

1) What is the best and safest way to cool down the meat before vacuuming it?

2) I will be reheating the tri tip sous vide style before slicing. What is the best way to go about this? How hot should the water be and any indication how long a 2.5lbs tri tip should take? I mean obviously I won't be able to check the IT and put it back in the water if it's not ready yet.... :)

3) The pulled pork I will be reheating in the oven with a little bit of bbq sauce and some apple juice. I have 18lbs of pork to smoke, so lets say I'll have 11lbs weight of pork left after smoking, is there a rule of thumb of how much apple juice to use for reheating in the oven?

I went to a bakery that's located in the oldest city of Holland, over 2000 years old and they make their bread 100% Organic and use a recipe that is 50-60 years old. Their bread is heavier, needs to be chewed more, and it has a lot more flavor than bakeries that make their bread cheaper and faster. I also had them made my hamburger buns and the bread is just awesome. The bread is a tad pricey and am also talking to other bakeries in the area to 'custom make' my bread :)


Thank you all for your time and have a great weekend!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2016)

LoveLife said:


> Sunday I am taking care of my nephews birthday and am making pulled pork sandwiches with cole slaw. I am making potato salad and baked beans as a side. There will be a couple people that don't eat pork and am making tri tip sandwiches for them. I will be smoking my tri tip.
> 
> I have a couple questions:
> 
> ...


See my answers above...


----------



## lovelife (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the reply!

Should I still rest the pork in foil or just let it rest and cool at the same time? I'm not sure since I read a couple times that resting the meat in coolers resulted in the best pulled pork.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2016)

Treat it just like you were going to serve it that day, so yes, rest, cool, then shred and pack.  

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lovelife (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you sir.

Short update, pork and baked beans on:













20160130_112500.jpg



__ lovelife
__ Jan 30, 2016


















20160130_112827.jpg



__ lovelife
__ Jan 30, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 30, 2016)

For pulled pork, I agree with everything above.

For the trip-tip, since you have a sous vide water heater, I'd heat it to the temperature at which you would normally pull your trip-tip, probably about 145 degrees. If your meat was still pink in the center, this should retain most of that pinkness. If you boil it instead, it will take on quite a different character.

This is my basic "rule" for reheating when using something that can accurately control the temperature: heat it to the same temperature at which you originally considered it done. The sous vide machine is the ultimate accurate temperature controller.


----------



## lovelife (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

Makes a lot of sense, I just don't have a sous vide machine. I will be using a regular pan on the stove.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 31, 2016)

LoveLife said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Makes a lot of sense, I just don't have a sous vide machine. I will be using a regular pan on the stove.


Oh, I saw the title and thought ...


----------



## lovelife (Jan 31, 2016)

No worries. I might purchase one at one point this year.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 31, 2016)

LoveLife said:


> No worries. I might purchase one at one point this year.


I built a temperature controller coupled with an old temperature probe from my 1979 Amana microwave. I use this to control the temperature of my crockpot. I've done sous vide and also make yogurt in it every week (I've made yogurt every week since 1974). You can also buy your own external temperature controller for a LOT less money than a full-fledged sous vide machine. The only thing you'll be missing is the water circulator, but I make up for that with a spoon and a timer, stirring once every fifteen minutes, if I'm actually doing sous vide.

I had the parts on hand, so my cost for the controller was zero, but I think you can purchase the same thing for under $30, considerably less than the hundreds of $$$ that a real sous vide machine costs. And, if you don't have a crockpot, you can get a cheap one of those for under $20, and you're still money ahead, and you've then got a crockpot which you'll probably use a LOT more than a sous vide.

I originally built my temperature controller to keep my crockpot from boiling my food. Most of what I've read says you want the food to get to 195-200, but not all the way to 212. However, once I had the thing working I found all these other uses.

[edit]Here's a link to one of many temperature controllers of the type I'm talking about. The top user review talks about using it to control his crockpot:

Willhi Wh1436 Ac 110v - 240v Digital Temperature Controller Thermostat Control Switch Unit 1 Relay Output with Sensor


----------



## lovelife (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the idea John. I am going to look into this.

Warming up the pulled pork in the oven worked out great! Meat was moist without adding apple juice. I just added the defatted meat drippings. Everyone loved the food.


----------

